
Beautiful and powerful dashboard: Ant Design Pro 2.0 released and introduce Umi - afc163
https://medium.com/ant-design/beautiful-and-powerful-ant-design-pro-2-0-release-51358da5af95
======
cloudwater
awesome job

------
valleykid
cool job!

------
yutingzhao1991
cool

